# Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?



## Deuned (7. Juli 2013)

Seit über einer Woche steckt bei einer neuen Seerose(seit dem Frühjahr im Teich)die Knospe ihren Kopf über die Wasseroberfläche
Bei dem warmen Wetter dachte ich,dass ich nun wohl die Blüte sehen könnte aber ich habe das Gefühl: Die Knospe ist eingeschlafen
Habt ihr mal auf das Zeitfenster bei euch geachtet und könnt kurz über die Länge berichten?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## dragsterrobby (7. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Moin,
bis sie ganz aus dem Wasser ist und dann ca. 2 Tage, dann platz sie auf und blüht.


----------



## Deuned (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Sie hatte ein Einsehen mit meiner Ungeduld und ist heute aufgegangen


----------



## Jutta (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Und wo ist das Bild ?


----------



## Deuned (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*



Jutta schrieb:


> Und wo ist das Bild ?



Liebe Jutta,Recht hast du!Asche auf mein Haupt!

Hier die "Walter Pagels"


----------



## Webranger (8. Juli 2013)

Meine hat einen Tag geblüht und hat sich dann wieder eingepackt !? 

Warum macht die das? Ist das eine schutzfunktion für irgendwas?


----------



## Deuned (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*



Webranger schrieb:


> Meine hat einen Tag geblüht und hat sich dann wieder eingepackt !?
> 
> Warum macht die das? Ist das eine schutzfunktion für irgendwas?



Das kann ich leider überbieten: 
 Nach der großen Freude endlich eine Blüte offen zu sehen ist sie jetzt,nach knapp 8 Stunden schon wieder geschlossen wie heute am frühen Morgen


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (8. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*



Deuned schrieb:


> Das kann ich leider überbieten:
> Nach der großen Freude endlich eine Blüte offen zu sehen ist sie jetzt,nach knapp 8 Stunden schon wieder geschlossen wie heute am frühen Morgen



Hi,

das ist ganz normal. So viel länger als 16-17 Uhr sind bei vielen, vor allem älteren, Seerosensorten die Blüten auch nicht auf

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Hallo Frank,

das klingt ja nicht so toll und ist für mich auch eine neue Information.
Was sollte man denn dann nach dieser kurzen Blühzeit mit der wieder verschlossenen Blüte machen,um die Pflanze optimal zu behandeln?
Ist es angeraten die verblühte Blüte direkt ab zu schneiden oder sollte man sie noch einige Zeit an der Pflanze lassen?

Gruß

Bernd


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (9. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Hi Bernd,

so ne Seerosenblüte bei den Teicharten/sorten geht im allgemeinen morgens/vormittags auf und schließt sich nachmittags/abends wieder, liegt u.a. daran das in den Blütenknospenblättern Zellen die auf Licht reagieren sitzen - wird ne bestimmte Lichtmenge erreicht öffnet sich die Blüte, wird sie wieder unterschritten geht sie wieder zu. Die Einzelblüte selbst aber hält schon ein paar Tage (geht 4-5x auf).

MfG Frank


----------



## Deuned (10. Juli 2013)

*AW: Wie lange braucht eine Seerosenknospe bis zum Aufblühen?*

Leider schafft es meine Blüte nicht am nächsten Tag wieder auf zu gehen .Sie bemüht sich zwar,aber sie geht halt nicht wirklich wieder auf.
Vielleicht muss meine "Walter Pagels" erst noch üben;die zweite Knospe ist aber nun auch zu sehen und ich hoffe,dass die dann wirklich einige Tage ihr bestes "Gesicht" zeigt.

Gruß

Bernd


----------

